# Consulta Fusible Termico "Tostiarepas"



## lhidal28 (Oct 16, 2011)

tengo en casa un tostiarepa (Plancha de dos tapas similar a un tostador de pan, que se usa para hacer arepas), posee en su interior ademas de las resistencias de calor, un termostado bimetalico 215 grados y un fusible termico  de 240 grados. Lo cierto es que cada tres dias daña el fusible. le instale uno de 252 grados y duro una semana. por eso instale un termostado de 200 y un fusible de 240, igual lo daño. Ahora le instale un termostato de 240 y un fusible  de 240, y duró un solo dia. Que piensan ustedes que podria estar fallando?


----------



## zopilote (Oct 16, 2011)

Si no tiene oxido, y cambiaste el fusible termico con su funda(reponer por otra si esta esta seca), no me explico como sigue quemandolo. Apreta todas las uniones.


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 16, 2011)

No tiene nada de oxido. eñ aparato por dentro esta muy nuevo. y la funda esta en excelente condiciones. ademas me aseguro que quede bien ajustado.  para serte mas preciso, ha quemado como diez fusibles. hago esta consulta como paso previo a colocarlo directo. ya no se me ocurre otra cosa.


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 16, 2011)

El valor del fusible es el correcto?. de cuanto era el anterior? Potencia del aparato?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2011)

El fusible que vino originalmente con el aparato, ¿ Tardó en quemarse o duro mas tiempo ?
¿ El fusible controla directamente las resistencias o algún circuito auxiliar ?
¿ Te fijaste si la capacidad de corriente del reemplazo es adecuada al consumo del aparato ?, los fusibles térmicos se catalogan por temperatura y capacidad de corriente.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2011)

bimetalico (BM) es el que abre y cierra para mantener la temperatura.
el otro (FT = fusible termico) es el que abre y no hay tu tia, tenes que cambiarlo.
(te lo digo por si hay alguna discrepancia) .

si a mi me pasa eso pensaria en :

1 -- modelo mal fabricado, algo falla donde esta ubicado el FT recibe mas temperatura que el BM , analizo y cambio sin asco .
2 -- mal conectado el bimetalico y no abre nunca (probar prestandole atencion).


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 16, 2011)

aclaro. Bimetalico original tiene estos datos: 215, 9276, k070.
y el FT original: 10A 240. Cuando daño el ft, lo reemplace por un igual unas cinco veces ya que los dañaba. luego probe con Ft: 10A 252. Este duro una semana.  puse otro, y corrio con la misma suerte. Compre el  BM mas parecido que venden. sus datos BM: SW-91200, Ac 250V 15A,  200C. Le puse un FT: 10 A 240C, a la semana igual lo fundio. Luego uno de 252C, lo mismo. Le Quite el Bm y le puse uno de 240C y un ft de 240 y funciono un solo dia. Mas detalles del aparato: marca Samurai, 120V 60 Hz 1200w type 6100  serie 1   2039636020. Sugiero a partir de esta informacion me digan que hacer. De lo contrario no quedara otra que despedirme del aparato. Son bastante costosos para lo que tienen y hacen. aproximadamente unos 120 dolares.

Yo tambien pienso que el BM no abre nunca. El problema es que el sitio donde esta no da lugar a mal instalacion porque cae perfectamneta en una base y se ajusta con dos tornillos para que no se mueva. los conectores entran bastante ajustados y estan en excelente condiciones.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2011)

tirarlo ni loco.

decis que se usa para calentar no se que cosa , sandwiches waffles o lo que sea.
pues que al fin y al cabo es una resistencia.

si ya probaste y realmente abre y cierra el bimetal .........ah........me olvidaba :
una pregunta clave:
se te pasan esas arepas ??? 

por que si a pesar de que subiste el valor de el BM y el FT no se que queman ni pasan .....entonces hay un asuntillo raro dando vueltas por alla, no te parece ???



lhidal28 dijo:


> tengo en casa un tostiarepa (Plancha de dos tapas similar a un tostador de pan, que se usa para hacer arepas), posee en su interior ademas de las resistencias de calor, un termostado bimetalico *215* grados y un fusible termico de *240* grados. Lo cierto es que cada tres dias daña el fusible. le instale uno de *152 *grados y duro una semana. por eso instale un termostado de *200 *y un fusible de *240,* igual lo daño. Ahora le instale un termostato de *240* y un fusible de *240,* y duró un solo dia. Que piensan ustedes que podria estar fallando?


 
para ......*me parece que estas haciendo cualquier cosa,* recien presto atencion a los valores que pones .
te marque con colores.
tu primer cambio fue bajar el valor ...... supongo que de el BM , sino era logico que se queme.
luego bien bajaste un poco el BM respecto de el FT
*y al final gran macana si los pones similares........*

al ver estos valores veo que estas haciendo cualquier cosa .
si esas arepas que haces no se te queman ni nada yo dejaria el FT que estaba y pondria un BM tipo de 270 o 300 .
el FT es solo por si el BM se pega para que no se achicharre todo ......


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 16, 2011)

fijate las arepas son unas especie de pan que se hace de harina de maiz. Todos los venezolanos lo comen diariamente. y aqui se cocinan de maravilla. te podras imaginar la falta que nos hace. Jajaja. Es exactamente igual a un tostador de pan de dos tapas. Calienta arriba y abajo. El no se apaga nunca. Ni cuando estaba nuevo. Solo que hace ciclos como de 7 minutos. lo que tarda en cocinar cuatro arepas por vez. Pero eso es lo de menos, porque siquieres puedes dejar mas tiempo lo que cocinas. El problema es que se daña. puedo probar afuera el bimetalico con una vela? y luego mido continuidad. porque no tengo termometro para chequear la temperatura.

supongo que el bimetalico no tiene polaridad. cierto? osea que puedo conectarlo como quiera


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2011)

no , asi no se prueba , ademas que no tenes un tester con temperatura.

vos pusiste en tu mensaje claramente valores, asi que supongo los sabes .
y si lees lo que pusiste , ...........
a ver ,
vamos de cero.

 a mi me parece que se te quemo el primer FT de viejo, fallo .
pero luego lo cambiaste varias veces y se siguio cambiando , eso quiere ecir que el BM se corrio de valores , pero si a vos esos panes te salian bien , no te jode.
solo tendrias que haber cambiado el FT por uno mas grande y listo .

pero veo que comenzaste a gastar y cambiar por alores mas inadecuados .
lio sobre lio .

decime 2 cosas :
1 -- se te han pasado esos panes =?? o sea quemado algua vez ??
2 -- el FT es de valor fijo o tenes alguna perilla para ajustar la temperatura ????


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 16, 2011)

Si lo baje porque no venden reemplazo. El BM mas parecido es el de 200 C. El otro Disponible es de 240. Solo eso. Ahora bien. Si coloque El Bm de 240 y un FT de 252 por lo quemo en una sola probada

El ft es fijo. Y si probe con uno de mayor valor antes de cambiar el Bm original. Probe con ft 252C 10 A.

Creo que no me explico bien. Los panes si no los sacas en 7 minutos  siempre se te van a quemar porque el funcionameinto es ciclico. de 7 minutos. Haces cuatro, en siete minutos retiras esos y pones cuatro mas, hasta que lo desenchufas de la corriente que es cuando apaga. Asi funcionan estas cosas


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2011)

si , comprendo , pero si el BM estuviese pegado lso tiempos se acortarian y igual se quemaria, asiq ue el BM funciona.

yo particularmente si no consiguiese FT mas grandes , asi de el valor que te digo lo puenteo , o sea anulo el FT .
y no le doy mas vueltas.
(tampoco le doy mucha vueltas, le meto un dimmer electronico y chau problemas ) 

y decime , que potencia en watts es el aparato ese ??


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 16, 2011)

tiene una potencia de 1200w. yo pensaba ponerlo directo. explicame lo del dimer suena a musica para mis oidos. jeje


----------



## fernandob (Oct 17, 2011)

busca en el foro 

es exactamente esas perillas que son para variar la luz de tu casa, con eso subis o bajas al tension.
y con ello la temperatura.

deben conseguirse enchufables, el tema es que sirva para esa potencia.

encima el aparato ee durara mas.

en vez de estar : conecta - desconecta- conecta ..... con el BM lo que haces es darle la tension justa y trabaja continuo sin sobrecalentar.

busca en el foro si te lo queres armar y si no busa en las tiendas de electricidad o mercadolibre en tu pais.

me voy a dormir , nos vemos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2011)

lhidal28 dijo:


> aclaro. Bimetalico original tiene estos datos: 215, 9276, k070.
> y el FT original: *10A* 240. Cuando daño el ft, lo reemplace por un igual unas cinco veces ya que los dañaba. luego probe con Ft: 10A 252. Este duro una semana. puse otro, y corrio con la misma suerte. Compre el BM mas parecido que venden. sus datos BM: SW-91200, Ac 250V 15A, 200C. Le puse un FT: 10 A 240C, a la semana igual lo fundio. Luego uno de 252C, lo mismo. Le Quite el Bm y le puse uno de 240C y un ft de 240 y funciono un solo dia. Mas detalles del aparato: marca Samurai, 120V 60 Hz *1200w* type 6100 serie 1 2039636020. Sugiero a partir de esta informacion me digan que hacer. De lo contrario no quedara otra que despedirme del aparato. Son bastante costosos para lo que tienen y hacen. aproximadamente unos 120 dolares.
> 
> Yo tambien pienso que el BM no abre nunca. El problema es que el sitio donde esta no da lugar a mal instalacion porque cae perfectamneta en una base y se ajusta con dos tornillos para que no se mueva. los conectores entran bastante ajustados y estan en excelente condiciones.


 

Fijate que 1200 Watts dividido 120 Vca , te da 10 Amperes . . . demasiado justo para un fusible .

Ya que la arepera lleva una resistencia calefactora en cada tapa , ¿ Por que no le ponés un fusible para más de 10 amperes , o un fusible a cada resistencia independientemente ?


Saludos !


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 17, 2011)

Es verdad. Voy a ver si es posible conseguir un fusible de 15A. No es facil conseguir aca. Porq cuando fui a la tienda. Habian fusibles solo de 198, 240, 252C todos de 10a. A menos que lo sustituya por alguna pieza similar que use otro electrodomestico  que ustedes me digan. gracias


----------



## mcrven (Oct 17, 2011)

lhidal28 dijo:


> Es verdad. Voy a ver si es posible conseguir un fusible de 15A. No es facil conseguir aca. Porq cuando fui a la tienda. Habian fusibles solo de 198, 240, 252C todos de 10a. A menos que lo sustituya por alguna pieza similar que use otro electrodomestico  que ustedes me digan. gracias



Por otro lado, paisano, y coincidiendo en algo con 2m, si el BM te permite llegar a 240º, el FT debería soportar por lo menos 320º y ciertamente que uno para cada Resitencia, sí serviría de 10A cada uno.

Suerte con eso y verifica si funciona el BM, debe encender y apagar constantemente sin perjuicio de tiempo. Recuerda que no es un temporizador, y la tostadora no trae ninguno.

Saludos y buen provecho:

P.D.: Cuelga unas fotos o unos links para ilustrar a los presentes qué son las arepas.


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 17, 2011)

Otra cosa. Existe fusible termico de 320 grados? busque en catalogos en  internet y no encontre. alguien los   conoce?


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 17, 2011)

La funcion por lo que tengo entendido de los fusibles termicos es proteger las siguientes etapas asi que si le pones uno mayor que el del termostato el que se te quemara sera el termostato, si subes tendrias que subir los 2 siempre siendo el mas alto el del fusible termico. Y como dijo fernando cuando la logras poner a funcionar se te cocen mas rapido que antes pq si es asi las resistencias podrian ser el motivo de la falla ya que no limitan mucho la corriente calientan mas y por ese motivo consumen mas corriente que hace que el fusible termico se dispare.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2011)

no , disculpa, el fusible temrico es si falla el termostato ..abre  y no funciona mas.
es para evitar que se prenda fuego todo .
yo tenia una vez una plancha para reparar que no valia la pena, me dijeron que la tire, y antes de tirarla la deje en prendida un rato (no cortaba ) ... se veia el rojo de la R y al ratito comenzo a crujir y la base de (acero inox ??) comenzo a doblarse ... apague en seguida.... 

a veces usan R de potencias exageradas por que quieren que se caliente rapido , inicialmente , es en estos casos que el termosotato es fundamental, por que sino alcanza temperaturas extremas.

si recuerdan las planchas viejitas no tenian termostato, unas de mango negro chiquitas, ATMA , claro, calentaban suave, cuando enchufabas al primera vez tenias que esperar, pero si la dejabas nunca alcanzaba temperaturas exageradas, la R., estaba calculada para eso.
para toda la vida.

es lo que propongo con el dimmer .



ahora si cambias el bimetal , no exageradamente no necesariamente se quemaran esas tostadas, solo cambiaran los tiempos de coccion y la calidad (mas calor es menso tiempo pero quizas se tueste mas por afuera y no del todo adentro si el pan es gordo ) .


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 20, 2011)

Amigos compre un fusible de 252C 10 a, no venden de mayor capacidad. Sin embargo el vendedor de la tienda me indico que pusiera dos fusibles en Serie. quieiera su opinion ya que la posibilidad de colocar uno de mayor capacidad es imposible. igual como plan b tengo colocar bimetalico de 200c y un Ft252c a cada resistencia


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 20, 2011)

Pregunto por las dudas. Mediste las resistencias si son de valor acorde a la potencia de la tostadora? Por ahi se envegecieron las mismas y consumen mayor correiente que la de diseño y por ello se daña el fusible. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 20, 2011)

Bueno no he medido las resistencias. No se como hacerlo para ser más exacto. Si me indican lo puedo hacer


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 20, 2011)

Con un multimetro o tester mides en la escala de ohms la mas baja y registras una por una.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2011)

lhidal28 dijo:


> Amigos compre un fusible de 252C 10 a, no venden de mayor capacidad. Sin embargo el vendedor de la tienda me indico que *pusiera dos fusibles en Serie.* quieiera su opinion ya que la posibilidad de colocar uno de mayor capacidad es imposible. igual como plan b tengo colocar bimetalico de 200c y un Ft252c a cada resistencia


 
al vendedor ese comprale si queres pero no le des bola en NADA.

es una real estupidez eso .

lo que te han dicho es que mires como van los cables y pongas un fusible para cada resistencia, obvio que tendras que cambiar quizas de lugar lso fusibles, no se como van los cables.

decime una cosa , por que no te dejas de dar vueltas a la matraca y me haces caso .
mira, te voy a dedicar un rato :
con el bimetal logras que la tostador afuncione asi :

fig. 1 



con el dimmer la tension sobre la carga es constante (la eficaz) , asi no andas prende y apaga.
y la temperatura tambien (varia si cuando el pones la carga termica , o sea sacas y pones el pan ) ......pero luego mantenes la temperatura constante, .
es un poco molesto el ajuste al principio tenes que probar con varios panes y subir la perilla bien despacito .


fig 2 .


pero asi no tendras problemas.

el circuito ??? a buscar , o a ver cuanto te sale uno hecho para esa potencia, salen poco .
yo puentearia el fuse termico y dejaria el bimetal como seguridad .
y uso el dimmer


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 21, 2011)

Saludos amigo. Disculpen lo reiterado del tema por no decir fastidioso.No pude encontrar un dimmer. Lei que es muy facil construirlo. Si me facilitan un plano bien explicito, con ayuda de ustedes creo que podria cosntruirlo.   por favor anexen una lista de componentes. Recuerden que la potencia del aparato es 1200w (cuando estaba nuevo.) y 120v


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Los dimmer sons bien faciles de conseguir, siempre los venden en donde vendan lamparas de esas para adornar casas, cualquier lugar que las venda seguro tienen.  Construir uno si es facil son solo 4 cositas pero mas facil uno ya armado.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 22, 2011)

lhidal28 dijo:


> Saludos amigo. Disculpen lo reiterado del tema por no decir fastidioso.No pude encontrar un dimmer. Lei que es muy facil construirlo. Si me facilitan un plano bien explicito, con ayuda de ustedes creo que podria cosntruirlo. por favor anexen una lista de componentes. Recuerden que la potencia del aparato es 1200w (cuando estaba nuevo.) y 120v


 
hiciste que se prenda a luz roja y suenen un par de "bips" en el tablero de fogonazo, donde estan los torpedos.
veniamos bien pero si miras las reglas del foro  no se puede pedir las cosas en bandeja.
usa el buscador que en este foro esta lleno de ese tema .
lleno .
te dimos una mano, charlamos y te explicamos.
ahora dedica vos un tiempo.


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 22, 2011)

Use el buscador. Pero el plano que encontre es para un dimer 40a 10000w. Otros trabajan con electricidad 220v...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 22, 2011)

pone aca los esquemas o enlaces


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 24, 2011)

Saludos nuevamente. consegui un dimmer usado leviton cat 61500 1500w. pero no se cual de los dos cables que tiene es la carga y la fase. no tiene ninguna marca que indique o de una señal.ambos cabes son negros y uno solo de ellos tiene letras


----------



## fernandob (Oct 24, 2011)

cualquier dimmmer comunacho va en serie con la carga.

se coloca como un interruptor , viste como los veladores ?? 
asi.

no hagas lio !!!!

ya lo vi en la web, es un dimmer comun , perilla gorda para luces, para montar en al cassa embutido.

dicen 1500w pero.............mira , te recomiendo algo:
probalo *un rato,* y veras como anda , es mas, te recomiendo que hagas asi (ya te lo dibujo ) :

conecta el dimmer a una zapatilla y a esta pone tu tostadora y tambien una lamparita, puede ser un velador , asi veras con la lampara que nivel de tension le estas dando, total, en comparacion con lo que consume esa tostadora , la lampara es insignificante.

fijate en que valor mas o menos trabaja bien y fijate tambien si el dimmer se calienta mucho atras, (seguro que si ) .

como posiblemente lo vayas a usar en una cajita yo lo que haria es abrir el dimmer y ponerle al triac un disipador mas grande , asi queda fresco y batata y dura mucho .

lo que dibuje en rojo es el dimmer


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 25, 2011)

listo funcionando. Aunque escucho un pequeño ruido en el dimmer cuando muevo la perilla. Utilice un regleta (zapatilla) con un cable muy delgado y dicho cable recalento mucho. Cuestion que se arregla utilizando un cable mas grueso. En cuanto al funcionamiento del dimmer todo parece estar correcto aunque con algo de ruido. No recalienta. La verdad es que trae un disipador bastante grande. aproximadamente 10cm por 10cm, es decir, toda la parte trasera es un pieza de aluminio.


----------



## glew (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola tengo una cafetera comprada en  USA 110v, que la abri y dentro tiene 2 fusibles termicos sf188e de 10A 250V.

Lo primero que voy a aclarar que no caso una de electronica solo de mirar y leer un poco.

La primera pregunta es si tiene alguna funcion en particular poner 2 fusbiles uno junto al otro???

Se que en los capacitores se pueden colocar en linea o paralelo asi sumando voltajes o UF o algo por ele estilo pero en los fusibles estos cumple alguna funcion???


La segunda es que le quiero cambiar el termostaro de 110v por uno de 250 ya que el resto de la cafetera es 100% 250v

El termostato ya lo tengo pero me queda la duda del fusible doble.

Gracias por las respuestas de antemano.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 5, 2013)

si falla uno funciona el otro ,,,,,
en una de esas son dos fusibles térmicos de distintas características,aunque dices que los dos tienen el mismo código


----------



## glew (Abr 6, 2013)

sisi muy raro pero tienen el mismo codigo. Saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2013)

Podrias poner una foto de la cafetera así te podemos ayudar mejor , porque por ahí se puede resolver solamente poniendole un simple díodo !

Saludos !


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 6, 2013)

Los dos fusibles posiblemente sean uno para cada fase de la línea. Habría que ver si están en paralelo o no.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 6, 2013)

Lo mas probable es que esten ubicados en sitios diferentes para sensar temperatura en 2 sitios diferentes, no toda la placa de la cafetera se calienta igual y eso es lo que se sensa, lo del termostato es solo un switche por temperatura pero que sea para 110v o 220v no creo, ahora como deduces que tu cafetera es 100% para 220V????


----------



## glew (Abr 6, 2013)

Hola aca adjunto un par de fotos 















El tema que sea 220v, como puse antes mi conocimiento es nulo en esto pero todo es 220v, ademas que enchufada a 220v no se quema  ni nada funciona perfectamente menos calentar el agua, ahora le cambio el termostato por uno nuevo igual que el que tiene (110v) y funciona y despues de un rato ya no anda, ahora lo vuelvo a cambiar y le pongo un trafo 110/220 y funciona perfectamente.

Si necesitan algun otro tipo de foto me avisan.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 6, 2013)

este es un bimetal que controla el corte de temperatura 






este es el fusible termico 





en mi cafetera estan puestos en serie pero en distintos lugares tal cual lo dijo fdesergio


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 6, 2013)

glew aclaranos para ti que es el termostato???  mostrano cual es el de 110 y cual el de 220V  vale asi te podemos ayudar, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2013)

Si es una cafetera de filtro de las comuncitas , bastará con ponerle un díodos en serie y listo , ya le queda adaptada de 110 a 220. Calculo sería de 1000V 10 A.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 6, 2013)

la cafetera que tengo aquí dice 650 wat 220volt ,es de las comunes.


----------



## morta (Abr 6, 2013)

bueno este hilo me viene como anillo al dedo, resulta que me trajeron una pava electrica ken brown, se quemo el fusible térmico, por que el bimetálico de la temperatura para el mate esta en corto, por lo que no abrio y termino quemando el fusible de 216 grados celsius. (no tengo en este teclado el simbolo de grados)

El tema es donde comprar el bimetálico de 85 grados y el fusible térmico.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 6, 2013)

*no* se consiguen  en casas de electrónica,*si *se consiguen en casas de repuestos para electrodomésticos,
esos fusibles también se usan en transformadores,ventiladores,estufas hornos a microondas y de los otros los eléctricos  ,en algunas casas de bobinados de motores y repuestos de refrigeración también suelen tener ,,,
pero en donde compramos componentes electrónicos no suelen traer



aqui en esta casa yo compro esas cosas ,atienden al gremio con un precio especial,no se si hacen envíos al interior,lo bueno es que queda muy cerca de mi trabajo ,lo malo es siempre hay mucha gente y hay que esperar mucho a que te atiendan (entre 20 a 35 minutos,en cualquier horario siempre esta lleno)
http://www.tembi.com.ar/


----------



## extigi (Abr 6, 2013)

En la foto donde salen los dos termostatos de tarado fijo (o bimetales), el de la derecha es el termostato llamemoslo "normal", y el de la izquierda es un termostato de seguridad con rearme manual, de ahi que lleve el boton central. Este segundo termostato siempre tendrá una temperatura de corte superior al primero y sus contactos son normalmente cerrados.


----------



## glew (Abr 19, 2013)

Perdon por la demora en responder



el-rey-julien dijo:


> este es un bimetal que controla el corte de temperatura
> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...d9Ikzj0pFUSEOQ-J_fcmCnkJmll3t0QY12uBKV0K3t7aR



Este es el termostato al menos asi lo encontre en internet
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-454373435-termostato-fijo-normal-cerrado-16a-220v-bimetal-automatico-_JM_

lo vi en internet asi y por eso para mi era un termostato


Fijense esta foto qu subi dice 125V





como ya dije no entiendo nada de electronica, cambiando ese que dice 125 por uno de 250 estaria bien???


como es el tema de los diodos??


----------



## gen (Abr 25, 2013)

Hola glew
No se si resoveré tu problema pero tratare de poner en claro el tema. 

Lo mas importante en tu cafetera es saber para que tensión son las resistencias de calentamiento.
Debe haber probablemente en la base una etiqueta que diga para que tension fue hecha.
Si dice 110 Vca, no podes ponerla en 220 v.
Para adaptarla, deberias colocar como ya  te sugirieron un diodo en serie en la entrada de tensión ( cortar uno de los dos cables e interponer el diodo)
Debes pedir un diodo para uso en 220 volt y 5 Amper como minimo.

Tambien por supuesto podes poner un transformador a 110 v, pero atención debe ser para la potencia de la cafetera, unos 800 Watt, que es un transformador bastante grande.

El tema de lo que llamas termostato (boton azul), es en realidad un interruptor bimetalico o "klicson", para desconectar el calentamiento mas o menos a 85°C  (° es alter 248)

Puede pasar que al ser para 110V, no tenga suficiente "poder de corte" y se queme despues de dos o tres usos, debes cambiarlo por uno de 220 V.
Respecto de la otra pieza, el fusible térmico, ( cilindrito plateado) si se quema tambien hay que cambiarlo por otro igual.

Espero haber ayudado.

Saludos
 gen


----------



## pulpoch (May 5, 2013)

lo primero y principal para empezar y asegurar es ver si la resistencia es de 220v y cuanto wataje lleva, de ahi si podes o no usar los termicos y/o bimetalicos en 220v, o sea, fiajte la resistencia que calienta el liquido cuantos volts lleva y que watt trabaja, entonces si va a 220 volt, solo cambias los bimetalicos de misma temperatura y a 220v como tambien los termicos n/c... de lo contrario sila resistencia es de menos de 220v no podras cambiar los bimetalicos ni los termicos ya que quemarias la resistencia n bien colocas a la toma en caso de no responder las protecciones, las termicas queman al pasar de temperatura, pero los bimetalicos abren al llegar a la temperatura estimada de trabajo...


----------



## pulpoch (May 16, 2013)

si estas 100 por ciento seguro que la resistencia calentadora es 220v entonces cambia las termicas en 250 y el valor en watt o amper o temperatura que te pida, o sea, si dice 110v 375° entonces reemplazalas por una termica de 250 375°, se entiende?, la resitencia que calienta el liquido esla que lleva la manguerita de  silicon, tiene una forma de "u", esa debe decir 220v y en watt algun valor, si es asi bien sino no..


----------



## Rommel1978 (May 18, 2013)

Abordando el tema, mi pregunta es la siguiente:
Porque Motivo ademas de querer que todos los componentes sean de 220V quieres hacer esto?
Acaso tienes en tu casa red Eléctrica general de 220 Volts y la cafetera, no te funciona como debe? 
En mi opinión es a veces difícil encontrar componentes específicos de 127V y el fabricante opta por usar los mismos dispositivos que soportan hasta 220V o 230V.
Ya que no afectan el funcionamiento siempre que no excedas el limite de voltaje suministrado en dicha pieza de menor Voltaje especificado en su caso 127V.

Espero haberme explicado bien...


----------



## foxmulder79 (May 13, 2016)

Buenos dias, tengo un tostiarepa --para los que no saben que es, es un equipo parecido a una tostadora de pan, que sirver para hacer arepa--, el cual no enciende. los abri y realmente tiene pocas cosas, lo unico que pude divisar es el termoestato bimetalico y la resitencia. Pense que seria facil, que tendria un fusible que estaria quemado porque no enciende ni los led de encendido.
Que me recomiendan que haga? Gracias ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2016)

¿fusible termico como este no tiene ?






mi recomendacion es que midas con un multimetro ,
continuidad en los cables,en la resistencia etc,etc


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (May 14, 2016)

comienza con la conductividad del cable, del fusible y la resistividad de la resistencia (generalmente son de resistividad baja), no creo que tenga led a mi parecer poseen es un bulbo de neón, verifica bien la alimentación del tostiarepa.


----------



## fabianac25 (Oct 13, 2016)

amigos tengo un tostiarepas, se desmonto para reemplazar el fusible termico que llevan, pero se extravio y no se de que valores debia comprarlo.. como saber que fusible termico lleva mi tostiarepa, o de cuantos grados y amperios debo comprarlo? es de 110v 60hz y 1400w.. gracias de antemano..


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 13, 2016)

Para los de otros países donde no existen las arepas. Ésto es un tostiarepas:






Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2016)

Es lo mismo que una sandwichera electrica

Calculeo que será para 300ºC  15 A


----------



## fabianac25 (Oct 13, 2016)

entonces compro un fusible termico de 300ºC 15a? como hago ese calculo, c*O*n los watts?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2016)

fabianac25 dijo:


> 110v y 1400w


 
1.400 Watts / 110 V = 12,72 A , valor recomendado = 15 Ampers


----------



## montelares (Mar 20, 2021)

Buenos días, pregunto:  ¿se puede eliminas el fusible térmico de una tostiarepa, es decir, poner directa la corriente,  sin riesgo a que se incendie o queme inmediatamente el artefacto?


----------



## malesi (Mar 20, 2021)

montelares dijo:


> Buenos días, pregunto:  ¿se puede eliminas el fusible térmico de una tostiarepa, es decir, poner directa la corriente,  sin riesgo a que se incendie o queme inmediatamente el artefacto?


 Es un dispositivo de seguridad, si no lo pones, ¿que puede pasar? 

Para leer  
Para Qué Sirve Un Fusible Térmico, Función, Dónde Se Encuentran


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2021)

malesi dijo:


> Es un dispositivo de seguridad, si no lo pones,_* ¿que puede pasar?*_


Podría ocurrir algo así


----------



## malesi (Mar 20, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 264326​



No lo quería decir también un Fogonazo


----------



## Richard Adams (Ago 27, 2021)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿fusible termico como este no tiene ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hola tengo un Tostiarepa y al parecer tiene esta resistencia quemada, la medi con el tester para ver si tenia continuidad y no da nada, mi pregunta vi otro tostiarepa que no lo tenia, se podra hacer eso o tiene que llevarla obligatorio, ya que aqui es muy dificil conseguir el repuesto. Sino tendre que esperar ir a la ciudad para ver si la compro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2021)

Puedes probarla puenteando el fusible térmico a tu riesgo , ya que mayormente están para evitar que por falla del termostato que no corta se recaliente y queme las resistencias !

Saludos !


----------



## royr2006 (Sep 11, 2021)

Creo que el problema de tu tostiarepa, es una de las resistencias. Puedes hacer una prueba: Mide las resistencias del tostiarepa, separadamente, tienen que dar un valor muy parecido. Si te dan diferentes, la que tiene menor valor, es la que esta haciendo que dispare el fusible. Creo que si es alguna de las resistencias, lamentablemente tienes que comprarte un aparato nuevo.


----------

